
Craigslist Countersues eBay due to "Craigslist Killer" - andrewparker
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/craigslist_countersues_ebay_for_launching_craigslist_killer_
======
byrneseyeview
"placed deceptive ads on Google such as blue underlined headlines like
Craigslist.org and Craigslist.com"

Sounds like a legitimate complaint. As for the rest, I don't know what there
is to steal: besides audience and brand name, what does Craigslist have that
eBay can't replicate by building a similar site with a similar price
structure?

------
andrewparker
Bishop c4 to f7. Check!

Can't wait to see how the game unfolds. However, I'm confident the only true
winners will be the lawyers.

------
redorb
Just another real life warning to not get into bed with the wrong company.
(thinking xobni dodged this with MSFT)

~~~
vaksel
I think its a little different. CL/Ebay was a partnership, Xobni/MSFT was a
purchase.

